# found a bluebird project for sale or trade



## Brutuskend (Aug 22, 2017)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/elgin-bluebird-trade/6230365235.html

I need a dropstand for my ? 28 ? elgin


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Buddy, but the Guys have been looking at that Bike for two or three weeks. There`s a post about it already on the " Things on Ebay, Craigs List, Facebook Forum." Hope You find your stand... God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 23, 2017)

Brutuskend said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/elgin-bluebird-trade/6230365235.html
> 
> I need a dropstand for my ? 28 ? elgin



@Brutuskend here is the recent thread about that very Bluebird: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-bluebird-for-trade-on-seattle-cl.115617/#post-767270


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 23, 2017)

Ole news...


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 24, 2017)

He will sell for 10k.. if your interested.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 24, 2017)

I would consider to pay $7K but I think $10K is too much, in my humble opinion.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2017)

Nope 10k is it..... no negotiation on price..  :0


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Nope 10k is it..... no negotiation on price..  :0




Too bad is soooo far away from Florida...


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 29, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I would consider to pay $7K but I think $10K is too much, in my humble opinion.




give it time, was listed @ $18k not to long ago


----------



## kreika (Aug 29, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> give it time, was listed @ $18k not to long ago




18k lol are there two of them. Even then. :eek:


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 29, 2017)

kreika said:


> are there two of them.




yes, Mike and Frank


----------



## frampton (Aug 30, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> give it time, was listed @ $18k not to long ago



I haven't seen a price in the ad yet. Only trades wanted.


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2017)

frampton said:


> I haven't seen a price in the ad yet. Only trades wanted.




You should get a hold of the seller, and talk to him. He is fishing.


----------



## frampton (Aug 30, 2017)

I heard he was offered a Black Phantom.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 30, 2017)

He's a friend of mine .....the price is 10k. Hard  to find haven't seen many of them lately a fresh untouched by a collector is getting rarer....more than likely it will be at the iron ranch if not he'll be there.


----------

